# Palmyra Trail Ride



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anyone ever participated in this??

here is the flyer
---------------------
PALMYRA BENEFIT TRAIL RIDE 
2 DAY ACTHA CTC 
LABOR DAY WEEKEND 4 DAY EVENT 
FRIDAY, AUG 31 - MONDAY, SEPT 3 


Ride One Day or Stay for the Weekend!

2 Day – ACTHA Competitive Trail Challenge – with proceeds going to Fluvanna Meals on Wheels
AUG 31 – SEPT 3RD 2012 (Fri-Mon) PALMYRA, VA

4 DAYS OF RIDING, CAMPING AND EVENTS AND OVER $1,000 IN PRIZES!
WIN A FEATHERLITE TRAILER…JUST FOR RIDING! These two rides are part of the Mid-Atlantic Trailer Series! Only 30 rides are part of the series, so your chances are great! Every time you ride in a trailer series ride you’re automatically entered into a random drawing to be held at the end of the year for a brand new Featherlite horse trailer (model 8107) provided by Huffman Trailer Sales in Harrisonburg, VA. No Strings, just fun, so Ride, Ride, Ride and Win!

EARLY SIGN UP PRIZES! You’ll receive one ticket for each day you sign up before the ride for great prizes like free feed, supplements, and our grand prize of a Paid Entry into Perfect Partners Equine Makeover Clinic Weekend ($475 value) You don’t even have to be good to win! Just ride! 
SATURDAY – MURDER MYSTERY CTC RIDE! It's the Wild West and local ranch owner, Dray Duncan, is holding his annual Barn Party BBQ. Just as guests are arriving, poor Dray is found dead in the bunkhouse. Things look mighty confusin'; sumthin' don't add up! Did he die from natural causes or could this be a case of homicide at the hoedown? Help Sheriff Remington and the rest of his posse figure out what really happened while you’re completing the ACTHA obstacles. Upon return you’ll have the chance to interrogate suspects and unravel the mystery! 

SUNDAY “BINGO RIDE” CTC! Collect tokens on trail to play BINGO back at camp. Winners receive great prizes! 

YOU CHOOSE – RIDE IN ONE CTC OR BOTH! (must ride in at least one competition) but may “fun” ride other days with no additional fee. 
EDUCATIONAL TENT – PRESENTATIONS, REFRESHMENTS & GIVEAWAYS!

Hoof Care Options for the Trail Horse 
Making the Most of Your Feed Budget
Forage isn’t JUST Grass 
Benefits of Equine Massage
Mustangs…In VA?  
Not Just a Trail Horse Anymore
Feed & Feedstuff – It’s Not All the Same! 
Cowboy Boot Camp-Safety & Respect
It’s Just Tack, Right? 
Thinking of Hosting an ACTHA Ride? 
Do Horses Eat Seaweed & what the Heck is Probiotic?
AND MORE!

OTHER EVENTS INCLUDE: In Hand Obstacle Competition, Band/Music, Campfire, Cash Jackpot, Mini Clinics each day, and MORE!
PRIMITIVE CAMPING - Porta potties & Water available. Room for pens, picket and portable corrals. (Limited portable pens for rent). Meals and presentations held in "circus tent."MEALS: Provided by Fluvanna Meals on Wheels. Friday Dinner (homemade Lasagna)$10 Sat Breakfast-Complimentary Sat Lunch on the trail (Hamburgers/HotDogs & Fixin's) $8 Sat Dinner $10 Sun Breakfast-Complimentary; Sun Lunch(BBQ & Fixin's) on the Trail $8; Sun Steak Dinner $15 (Meal Package Available-$45)

COST (PER ctc) $58 (pleasure & open div) $25 (Junior div) $40 (Buddy div-not judged or eligible for prizes) All participants must pre-register online and be a member of ACTHA to participate. Limited to 100 riders. Camping fee $10/pp for the weekend (waived if competing on both days). Participate in both ctc’s and receive a free t-shirt, free camping, along with a complimentary steak dinner on Sunday night!

MORE INFO Call (434)989-1437 (434)981-4228 or (434)286-2201 
www.actha.us – Palmyra CTC.

----------

well if anyone has ever done this i would really like to know what you thought? i want to experience new things but dont want to go to an event i will be set up to fail..not in terms of ribbons and such but in terms of not being prepared. 

thanks


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If you go to the ACTHA website you'll see the obstacles and the levels of difficulty. I haven't been to one of these because I haven't had a trailer until now but this looks like fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

yea i saw the obstacles just not sure about the actual experience itself  if people liked it or not ? lol


----------

